# where do you live in spain and what do you like about it?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

I'm still gathering info on Spain as I'd like to live there part of the year have now decided that renting at first is our best option and i'd like to find out from folks already there good places to consider.

hope to get a lot of replies 

So please tell me the town/region where you live and what it has by way of services don't need to worry about schools but a good ENGLISH PUB will tip the scales
coast or inland a bit don't care,but must be able to get broadband i'd slit my wrists if i couldn't get on the net

Cheers


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

paul44 said:


> I'm still gathering info on Spain as I'd like to live there part of the year have now decided that renting at first is our best option and i'd like to find out from folks already there good places to consider.
> 
> hope to get a lot of replies


:brick:

Paul everybody has different tastes, if you could provide more info on what you and your family hope to achieve by moving to Spain then it may be easier to narrow things down for you.

so to Start.

1. you want to be near a good English Pub. (they are all along the coast and in all major cities.

2. you don't like sand
 but do you want to be near the coast, you say inland a bit, how far 
do you concider to be *a bit* , 



. 

Why are you concidering Spain above the rest of the world?

.

to answer your question?

I live in Dubai, Cause the pay is better, but the quality of life is crap.


used to live in Marbella.

it has everything you have at home, you can life an extravagant or simple life, weather is good and it has good access to the region. the bad side is the people who hide out there, the people who can't go back to their homelands because of fear of the law and other gangs, then the worst is the superficial pretentious show off's who prance about the place as if they own it. 

as mentioned before Mijas offers all of the positives of Marbella with out the negatives.

my favorite place to live would be Tariffa, cause it also offers the above, but is a haven for Surfing, and is a more traditional location that's not over run with tourists

.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> I'm still gathering info on Spain as I'd like to live there part of the year have now decided that renting at first is our best option and i'd like to find out from folks already there good places to consider.
> 
> hope to get a lot of replies
> 
> ...


I live in Alhaurin de la torre, malaga. The reason we chose to live here is cos we needed to be near an airport cos my OH commutes, we wanted to be fairly near to Marbella where my OH hopes one day to open a business. Our town is kinda inbetween the two! We're about 10 mins from the coast, so we can pop down there easily when we want to. 

We love it here, its a bright, clean, modern town with all modern facilities, leisure centres, shopping mall, usual things. Its quite a spanish town tho and doesnt have any english bars, altho that doesnt bother me. However, just up the road is its sister town, Alhaurin El Grande, now that IS a british town, it has British bars, newsagents, fish n chip shops... sunday roasts, full english brekkies....!!!

You need to work out what you want and need from living here and hopefully we can give you ideas?????

Jo xxx


----------

